# Wall Mount



## Deaddeerdown (Jul 14, 2019)

How much does it cost to get a shoulder Mount nowadays?


----------



## noclueo2 (Jan 22, 2018)

Ive paid 475- 575.. extra 100 was totally worth it.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NS892 (Jul 11, 2019)

450-550 is going rate around here, depending on form.


----------



## moosewhisperer1 (Dec 30, 2018)

what a brute


----------



## Masterbasser (Jul 19, 2017)

Wow old looking deer, looks great.


----------



## brushcreek (Jul 9, 2010)

450 on average in Arkansas


----------



## Dirtyjimmy85 (Nov 9, 2014)

Around 450 here in Indiana


----------



## Bruce.net (Sep 5, 2019)

Wow, that looks amazing. Even tho I did not pay it I agree it was worth the money spent! Average that cost out over the many years of having it displayed...


----------



## sdwalker98 (Oct 6, 2014)

Good looking deer.


----------



## gobblercaller (Apr 15, 2015)

good deer


----------



## 79F150 (Sep 26, 2019)

500-575 around here in northern Indiana, the one on the right was 540 the one on the left 575


----------



## RacksOnRacks (Aug 2, 2014)

Those prices aren't bad at all.


----------



## baller32 (Dec 9, 2019)

Same rate here in Nebraska


----------



## ckizzire (Aug 13, 2012)

$465 in Alabama


----------



## theBANGER (Aug 29, 2017)

$500 nd


----------



## Bowguy6 (Mar 11, 2019)

475 in michigan


----------



## funflysteve (Dec 9, 2015)

The one of the left was worth the extra $35. Much bigger rack! And i like the forward look it has. Very cool mount


----------



## Dave32 (Apr 20, 2005)

$550+ in oregon


----------



## bkusant (Jul 13, 2020)

$550 in NJ


----------

